
Can We Kick the Car Habit? - jseliger
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2020/3/2/can-we-kick-the-car-habit
======
jseliger
An important question: [https://jakeseliger.com/2019/12/16/maybe-cars-are-
just-reall...](https://jakeseliger.com/2019/12/16/maybe-cars-are-just-really-
bad-but-theyre-normal-so-we-dont-pay-attention-to-how-bad)

